# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  lỗi office 2010

## bebanve

anh chị ơi cho em hỏi tại sao khi em mở word hay excel lên thì cứ hiện lên màu đỏ ở thanh tiêu đề.. không biết lỗi j ạ.. em chỉ biết dùng thôi chứ ko rành mấy cái này anh chị giúp em với

----------


## ilamdep

*trả lời: lỗi office 2010*

mình chưa nhìn hình ảnh lên khó đưa ra cho bạn câu trả lời chính xác được
tốt nhất bạn lên chụp cái màn hình đó rồi up lên cho anh em tham khảo
còn nghe bạn mô tả thì có thể là bộ office 2010 của bạn chưa crack, bạn thử crack lại xem sao nhé

----------

